# You think it"s nooooooo but it"s ok to root for the eagles{philly}



## charley (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm rooting for Trump!


----------



## charley (Aug 17, 2016)

Watson said:


> I'm rooting for Trump!



  .........    you know it's my local football team, and nobody posts shit here, sooooooooo    GO EAGLES !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 18, 2016)

It's almost that time again...


----------



## charley (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 18, 2016)

mac10chap said:


> It's almost that time again...



Bravo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 18, 2016)

Eagles shut out the steelers and Rams beat the cowboys, were off to a good start


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2016)

...  the eagles O-line is very weak, & you know Sam the QB, will get hurt after the first game & Peters the only great lineman will get hurt, & so on, there goes the season.......................................   merry christmas !!!!


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 19, 2016)

charley said:


>



lol.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 19, 2016)

charley said:


>


this should be for the raiders


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> this should be for the raiders




,,,,, I always liked the Raiders, great colors, silver & black...


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 19, 2016)

charley said:


> ,,,,, I always liked the Raiders, great colors, silver & black...


but their fans are complete retards


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> but their fans are complete retards



,,,,,   you know how we do in Philly...........


----------



## Watson (Aug 20, 2016)

charley said:


> .........    you know it's my local football team, and nobody posts shit here, sooooooooo    GO EAGLES !!!!!!!!!!!!



that's no way to talk about your new president....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 20, 2016)

charley said:


> ,,,,,   you know how we do in Philly...........


I grew up on the flyers, but when jersey got the devils I was all about it. those guys were great and had a real strategy, but I would never wear a devils jersey to a flyers game. thats just a whole level of stupid


----------



## charley (Aug 20, 2016)

... ya gotta be crazy to wear any opposing teams jersey to a flyers game....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 21, 2016)

eagles 2-0


----------



## charley (Aug 21, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> eagles 2-0


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 22, 2016)

charley said:


>


awesomeness


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 22, 2016)

Whatever....Eagles threw snowballs at santa F them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 23, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Whatever....Eagles threw snowballs at santa F them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no eagles, fans


----------

